# Sturmanskie Limited Edition Nos



## cactus (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi all, looking for a wee bit info here. I've been considering purchasing a Sturmanskie limited edition NOS watch that is currently listed on UK fleabay, the watch in question has a 2614 hand wind movement and has a white and blue dial with a calendar window at 6 o'clock, it also has lumed hands and numbers. No serial number is listed for this timepiece by the sellers so I am unable to pass that info on. The watch is listed by 2 different Russian sellers and there appears to be 2 different case sizes. 1 of the sellers lists the watch as having a 38mm case with an 18mm lug width, the other lists the watch as having a 40mm case and 20mm lug width, is this correct ? are there 2 different sizes or is it just that someone isn't very handy with a tape measure ?  If the Russian watch hounds with extensive knowledge would care to check out the listings I'd be very grateful, they are titled Russian watch Sturmanskie. Limited edition. Old stock and STURMANSKIE Russian WATCH SHTURMANSKIE NEW


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Is it listing 251362134585 from Ruscamera?


----------



## cactus (Feb 10, 2011)

Yes that is one of the listings.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

There is so much out there but here is a nice one I found with box papers etc and itâ€™s UK. Check this out. 350958358996


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

I think it uses the old Okeah and Sturmankie case so the it would be 38 and 18mm lugs. Others might use the latter reissue case which has 20mm lugs. I guess you can tell which is which by the kind of crystal. The old cases have a domed acrylic crystal, the newer and bigger ones have a mineral crystal. The design of the case is different to accommodate each crystal which aren't interchangeable so that might be a good way to differentiate them.


----------



## cactus (Feb 10, 2011)

You're right it is a nice one with a modern look, but I like the older style of 251362134585.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

cactus said:


> You're right it is a nice one with a modern look, but I like the older style of 251362134585.


 Tried that number but no good for me.


----------



## cactus (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks, neither of the listings states what type of crystal. Do you have any knowledge of the movement - 2614 hand wind ?


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

It's a standard Poljot movement. So it's a tried and true, reliable movement.


----------



## cactus (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks for your help :thumbup:. I've sent a message to both sellers asking about the crystals. Will check back later with their replies.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

sturm-gagarin-retro-2011.pdf

I tried to PM you but cant. Not got 50 posts. Lots of info on the WUS site.


----------



## cactus (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks luckywatch I will check that out. I received replies from both sellers regarding my crystal question, it seems both watches have mineral crystals.


----------



## miroman (Dec 12, 2011)

Are you sure this watch has something to do with a real "Shturmanskie"?

Here's what i see:

1. the dial and the inner bezel are misaligned at hours markers, especially between 8 and 11, but others are not good too.

2. the laser inscription on the back is not centered, with very poor quality

3. hands look "Chinese"

I think it's some kind of low quality Chinese assemble, just trying to make money of the brand "Shturmanskie". The movement is stable, but I've found such not-branded 2614 in some Ricoh and Cyma replicas. It maybe will not make any problems, but everything else is...

Regards, Miro.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

I think miroman knows his stuff. Here is a nice one. Much cheaper movement, Zim 15 jewels. I have seen a real beauty on a site owned by a P.Maier but there is so much out there and all different prices.

231008401899


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

You could almost buy a proper vintage Sturmanskie with a 3133 chronograph movement for that kind of money


----------



## cactus (Feb 10, 2011)

miroman, thanks for your observations, that now makes me wary of these sellers. There are so many people out there trying to defraud everyone. Lampoc, I agree and would certainly like a Sturmanskie with a 3133 movement but I suppose It's the same story again, would I be buying a genuine or fake model. Frustrating. :wallbash:


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

I haven't seen a fake Sturmanskie with a 3133 movement yet.... There are some nasty new quartz versions and a few frankenwatches around though. Feel free to post them up here and I'm sure folk will give an honest opinion for you.


----------



## cactus (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks Lampoc it's good to know there are forumers willing to help out.


----------

